# puppy nippping



## mariemom1 (Dec 21, 2012)

hi everyone
As some you know, we got our first family pet on Christmas. It's going great, he is training ok, sweet dog, my 11 year old daughter is thrilled with him. That said, he has been nipping at hands ,boots,etc. I know it's normal puppy behavior, but it drew a speck of blood on my daughter yesterday & now she seems timid to play with him, which I don't want-
I have told her to say "no bite" and redirect him, but any other suggestions would be welcome.
Is hold his mouth closed (gently) and saying "no bite" or something ok? He is normal I know (playful & frolics ),but don't want to start a bad habit either
Lincoln was born 9/26, so 12 weeks
thanks ! 
Marie


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Have your daughter hold toys to play with the pup, praise Lincoln when he plays with the toy. If he nips the human hand instead, yelp, stop play immediately, place him in Expen and ignore completely for a few minutes then resume play. He will soon learn that nipping humans results in stopping play and will learn to inhibit that behavior.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

these are very emotionally "soft" dogs. I would NOT hold his mouth shut no matter how gently!! This could cause fear, easily.
When/if he nips give him something else to chew on and totally ignore him. Turn your back, walk away.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree about not holding his mouth as they are very sensitive and could turn fearful. Just redirect and ignore him as everyone has suggested. Good luck.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm the worst trainer on the forum but I would have her ware ski gloves while playing. I always tried to divert with a toy or a ball. Maddie learned to retrieve at 9 weeks old. Its still her favorite thing to do Zoey still nips some but its a very soft bite. I never put mine in a time out for nipping. They end up getting you at times but I don't think it was intentional.


----------

